# Saddest movies, or movies that made you cry



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

saddest movies ive seen?
cried when i saw all dogs go to heaven.. i was little!. XP


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 16, 2010)

Land Before Time 1


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 16, 2010)

The only movie that's made me cry was I Am Legend - When Sam died. My dog had just been put to sleep that week (I had him since I was 4, we put him down when I was 19), and I had no idea the scene was coming.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 16, 2010)

For me, it was The Road, that movie, was just sad as hell.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> The only movie that's made me cry was I Am Legend - When Sam died. My dog had just been put to sleep that week (I had him since I was 4, we put him down when I was 19), and I had no idea the scene was coming.


 
i was on a date when that happpened i held back my tears bro, but the girl i was with she cried on my shoulder the rest of the movie cause she had to burry her dog around that same time also. =/


----------



## Tally (Aug 16, 2010)

The end of "Seven pounds" was really good, as well as "Meet Joe Black."


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

Tally said:


> The end of "Seven pounds" was really good, as well as "Meet Joe Black."


 
never seen them, il check them out. 

also ladder49 was pretty sad too. =/


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 16, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> For me, it was The Road, that movie, was just sad as hell.


 

I could even get through 15 minutes of that movie. Did it have a nice ending?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 16, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I could even get through 15 minutes of that movie. Did it have a nice ending?


 
More of nuetral ending, it was sad yet somewhat happy at the end. Though some guy did get shot with a flare gun.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

this is from a game called "the darkness" but it made me bawwwww

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfNCN8UQXcQ

if u watch it just skip it up a little..


----------



## Pine (Aug 16, 2010)

I almost cried at the end of Toy Story 3, mostly because of the nostalgia, and how that movie defined my childhood and now I'm all grown up and moving on just like Andy.
Also, on One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest when McMurphy gets lobotomized and his best friend has to suffocate him with the pillow.


----------



## Apoc666 (Aug 16, 2010)

Marley and Me


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> I almost cried at the end of Toy Story 3, mostly because of the nostalgia, and how that movie defined my childhood and now I'm all grown up and moving on just like Andy.
> Also, on One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest when McMurphy gets lobotomized and his best friend has to suffocate him with the pillow.


 
toy story 3 was another one.. and when they all held hands when they were about to be melted down, and yeah.. one flew over the cuckoos nest also! Dx


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 16, 2010)

toy story 3 lol


----------



## Pine (Aug 16, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> Marley and Me


 
this. I had a St. Bernard for a good 10 years and he died right before I saw this movie. I also have a lab that looks exactly like Marley, and I'm gonna be so sad when he dies.


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 16, 2010)

A movie that made me cry was Grave of the Fireflies.
Very sad.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 16, 2010)

None that made cry, personally.

In fact, very few fiction works have made me cry.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

just nothing has ever made me cry more than all dogs go to heaven haha..


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 16, 2010)

Grandpa the ending


----------



## RainLyre (Aug 16, 2010)

Pink Floyd: The Wall is really hard to watch for me; having dealt with isolation like that it hits too close to home. There isn't exactly a happy ending either.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> Pink Floyd: The Wall is really hard to watch for me; having dealt with isolation like that it hits too close to home. There isn't exactly a happy ending either.


 
yeah i remember watching that too at school, back when they were allowed to show it =P


----------



## Stawks (Aug 16, 2010)

Christ this forum is depressing.

That said, Plague Dogs.

A million times, Plague Dogs.


----------



## Minuet (Aug 16, 2010)

_Ringing Bell_ made me weep buckets.  I also tend to turn on the waterworks at the ending of _Repo! The Genetic Opera_, as well as the endings of _Mask of the Phantasm_ and _Under the Red Hood_.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 16, 2010)

Where the Red Fern Grows for obvious reasons.

Also inb4 Mother 3


----------



## Olaunn (Aug 16, 2010)

Terminator 2 when Arnold was lowered into the molten steel. I was 5 man.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 16, 2010)

Olaunn said:


> I was 5 man.



XD this made me chuckle. 

Titanic is the only movie that ever made me cry. I used to be a little pansy when I was 9 (when I saw the movie). In all honesty I haven't seen a movie that really played to my sensitive side in a really long time. Mainly cause I don't watch drama. I'm more of a horror/comedy type of movie-goer.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Aug 16, 2010)

The 1994 Black Beauty always makes me cry buckets.


----------



## Shico (Aug 16, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> A movie that made me cry was Grave of the Fireflies.
> Very sad.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-

As in I agree


----------



## Shico (Aug 16, 2010)

Minuet said:


> _Ringing Bell_ made me weep buckets.


 
Huzzah, some one else who knows that movie! That film goes from overly "lalala" at the start to horribly frecken dark at the end O.O
My siblings hid the movie from me at one point because I liked it but they found it too traumatic.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

in cast away when tom hanks lost wilson i baaaawwwww'd... D':

and when he came home and his wife forgot him...


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 16, 2010)

Olaunn said:


> Terminator 2 when Arnold was lowered into the molten steel. I was 5 man.


 

Thanks ass. ; ^ ;

watching those kids and their moms roast ; m ;


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

OH another movie called "olivers oil" i think thats what its called.. pretty sad D:


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 17, 2010)

_Braveheart_.  I have no idea why, but the final scene, the sword standing on the battlefield, drew tears from me through the whole of the ending credits.

I don't remember if _Gettysburg_ did the same when I first saw it, but it too was a sad picture.

A picture with a happy ending that made me cry was _Apollo 13_, specifically the scene when _Odyssey_ contacted Mission Control after reentry.  It was made all the more moving a scene by the fact that it really took that long during the real Apollo XIII crisis: _Odyssey_ reentered on the shallow end of the corridor for her reduced mass (no moon rocks aboard), and that shallow entry kept her in the radio blackout zone longer than expected.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

oohhh another movie that was sad was saving private ryan when .. grr i forgot his name but the guy got hit with flack in his chest and they were trying to help him and he started crying out for his mom.. i was like "damn."

anytime someone is dying in pain and calling out for their mom is pretty bad/sad.


----------



## Shico (Aug 17, 2010)

PomPoko is a bittersweet movie, the end always makes me over emotional.

Also I second Black Beuty: I have seen both an animated and live action version and both have the same plot but both seem to put a different ammount of focus on certain points in the story. Anyway, the part that gets me mosy is when the nice guy who owned him got sick and died and they family had to sell him. And just about everything with Ginger was so so sad because she had a life of hardship, and she died from being overworked and poorly treated, and the only part of her life that was happy is when she and Black Beauty lived together. 

I also grew up on an old anime version of The Little Mermaid, with the proper ending where she died because she cannot bring herself to kill the prince to save herself, what upsets me most is the prince realizes she was the one who had saved him at the last minute before she dies D:


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 17, 2010)

Shico said:


> I also grew up on an old anime version of The Little Mermaid, with the proper ending where she died because she cannot bring herself to kill the prince to save herself, what upsets me most is the prince realizes she was the one who had saved him at the last minute before she dies D:


 
That would be this one, right?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BTOrhM8rtw

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070326/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anderusen_Dowa_Ningyo_Hime


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 17, 2010)

Toy Story 3 made me cry.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Toy Story 3 made me cry.


 
yep i took a girl on a date to see that.. i put my 3-d glasses to cover up that "tear" look, but i pulled through. haha almost bawww'd


----------



## Shico (Aug 17, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> That would be this one, right?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BTOrhM8rtw
> 
> ...



Yes!
And also... I had forgotten about the boobies O.O granted I do think it makes more sense to haver them topless than to have seashell bras


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 17, 2010)

Minuet said:


> _Ringing Bell_ made me weep buckets.  I also tend to turn on the waterworks at the ending of _Repo! The Genetic Opera_, as well as the endings of _Mask of the Phantasm_ and _Under the Red Hood_.



Yeah...Repo made me tear up at the end too *S*.

The one that hands down makes me go through a box of tissues is Dancer in the Dark.  That ending is heartbreaking and chilling.  I can't help it...it's that amazing.


----------



## rosepetals (Aug 17, 2010)

The movie "I am Legend" with Will Smith, when he kills his own dog with strangulation because it gets infected. Man I didn't cry, but it hit me HARD. I'm an animal lover and that was so hard to watch.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 17, 2010)

rosepetals said:


> The movie "I am Legend" with Will Smith, when he kills his own dog with strangulation because it gets infected. Man I didn't cry, but it hit me HARD. I'm an animal lover and that was so hard to watch.


Not to mention that the dog was a memento of his wife and son.


----------



## FaSMaN (Aug 17, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> Marley and Me


That and Hachiko,dog movies tend to do it for me.

PS Not quite a movies but a few anime series got the tears flowing, "Now and then, here and there","Wolves Rain",and the end of "Visions of Escaflowne"


----------



## Taralack (Aug 17, 2010)

Hmm let's see.
Up
Toy Story 3 (who the fuck didn't)
Brother Bear 
Return of the King (when Frodo leaves Middle Earth)

A bunch of other stuff I don't really remember offhand. Man I'm such a softie now, a few years ago nothing made me cry.


----------



## Ames (Aug 17, 2010)

Click.

Go ahead and laugh at me.


----------



## Azure (Aug 17, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> I don't remember if _Gettysburg_ did the same when I first saw it, but it too was a sad picture.
> 
> A picture with a happy ending that made me cry was _Apollo 13_, specifically the scene when _Odyssey_ contacted Mission Control after reentry.  It was made all the more moving a scene by the fact that it really took that long during the real Apollo XIII crisis: _Odyssey_ reentered on the shallow end of the corridor for her reduced mass (no moon rocks aboard), and that shallow entry kept her in the radio blackout zone longer than expected.


 Gettysburg was an amazing film. Definitely inspires manly tears.



Jashwa said:


> Toy Story 3 made me cry.


 Me too.

Another movie that makes me cry is The Green Mile. It's kinda sad, but you're happy at the same time.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 17, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Me too.
> 
> Another movie that makes me cry is The Green Mile. It's kinda sad, but you're happy at the same time.


 I've never cried at The Green Mile, but it is REALLY sad.


----------



## Ames (Aug 17, 2010)

Letters From Iwo Jima was pretty sad.


----------



## D4FTS (Aug 18, 2010)

_Amarte Duele _a movie with a very sad ending :'(


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 18, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Letters From Iwo Jima was pretty sad.


 
yyesssss that movie was sad.. =( but didnt make me cry. =/


----------



## Shico (Aug 18, 2010)

I'll just leave this here
http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/vi.../1600-nostalgia-critic-top-11-saddest-moments


----------



## iceroadlion (Aug 18, 2010)

Radio when his mom dies. Or October Sky when they lauch the rocket


----------



## iceroadlion (Aug 18, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> A picture with a happy ending that made me cry was _Apollo 13_, specifically the scene when _Odyssey_ contacted Mission Control after reentry.  It was made all the more moving a scene by the fact that it really took that long during the real Apollo XIII crisis: _Odyssey_ reentered on the shallow end of the corridor for her reduced mass (no moon rocks aboard), and that shallow entry kept her in the radio blackout zone longer than expected.


 
I love that movie and I always get a little misty eyed around the blackout part


----------



## Vo (Aug 18, 2010)

On The Beach (2000)
Always gets me when he turns off the mains and goes inside to die.


----------



## Minuet (Aug 18, 2010)

iceroadlion said:


> Or October Sky when they lauch the  rocket



Aw, man, October Sky.  I haven't seen that since I was in fifth grade or so.  (I was in my "I can sit through Old Yeller and not need tissues" phase back then.  I didn't start tearing up at damn near everything until I watched the twenty-third episode of Trigun in junior high.)


----------



## Koula (Aug 19, 2010)

Requiem for a Dream, the old ladies at the end.


----------



## Pine (Aug 19, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Click.
> 
> Go ahead and laugh at me.


 
I wouldn't blame ya, all the stuff about him blowing off his family for work and redeeming himself in the end was almost enough to shed a tear or two


----------



## Myntey (Aug 20, 2010)

Marley and Me.
I was sobbing, and ended up sitting outside by my dear deceased Pickle's grave, along with my sister, who was crying as well.

Homeward Bound I.
When Chance and Sassy are forced to leave Shadow behind in that.. mud-pit thing. I cried then, but I actually cried more whenever he re-appeared at the end, and ran over to Peter. I'm actually tearing up now that I think about that scene.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 20, 2010)

Ending of Miyazaki films. Mainly Spirited Away.
Eff, the man is a genious. <- Not like my spelling *gumblewheresmyspellcheck*


----------



## VertigoChaos (Aug 21, 2010)

Ive never cried at a movie. not once. 
Super embarrassing to say this but i nearly cried when Zabuza off naruto died. that was quite sad.
This is the saddest video Ive ever seen. -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRkgH7Uu-hA
I almost cried to that on several occasions.


----------



## Tally (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh man. 

After the first ten minutes, I thought it would be a great movie. I was so excited. 

But then, I was in tears after the last few scenes.

Inglorious Bastards.


----------



## Hir (Aug 21, 2010)

Never cried at a movie, but Gladiator made me misty-eyed.


----------



## A10pex (Aug 21, 2010)

Umm, Saving Private Ryan...and Toy story 3


----------



## Jw (Aug 21, 2010)

As a kid, the Lion King did. I'm man enough to say it. But that was pretty much the only movie that ever made me cry. 

But really, the actual saddest movie was maybe Saving Private Ryan. I need to re-watch that movie now.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh, I forgot, but some of the Pokemon movies are like "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BAWWWWWWW"
Yeah :u


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 21, 2010)

so probably the list of movies I cried watching are

Toy Story 3
My Dog Skip (I was little)
Pokemon the Movie: Mewtwo Strikes Back  (I was VERY little)
and i would watch Saving Private Ryan with my Grandpa.  Hed start bawling, cuz he went to war,  so id shed a tear.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 21, 2010)

Ever seen 
Pay It Forward
Only movie to ever make me cry, in my defense, I was little when I saw it, when it was first available as a rental


----------



## CelestiusNexus (Aug 22, 2010)

Ever After will always make me cry... :<

And I felt like looking for anime movies that have talking animals... and I watched Arashi no Yoru Ni two days ago.  Sad, but good in the end. <'3


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

Boondock Saints II was the only movie that almost made me cry. It was kinda sad when The Duke died.

But so far, no movie has ever made me actually cry before.


----------

